# Thinking of getting into the business



## snow junkie (Sep 7, 2007)

I was thinking of getting into the sweeping business and was wondering if anybody could answer any questions for me. I'm trying to do my research becuse if I do this I don't want to be the lowballer in the industry.

1. How do you prove to client you were there at night?

2. If it rains for a week are you still able to sweep? Because what if I charge a flat fee per month do I have to credit? How does emptying trash cans play into this?

3. How do I go about pricing? Is per sweep most common or by the hour for commercial properties?

4. What is the best piece of equipmnet to use. Say for a Walmart size parking lot?

5. Is insurance exspensive?

Any feed back would be much appreciated.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Mostly vague questions.

Proof of service-Leave Post-It style notes on the door with company logo and date written in.

Rain-dependent upon type equipment used and how much rain

Pricing- Usually flat fee

Insurance-Not to be smart, but you really should ask your insurance person

Best equipment-Varies based on accounts and opinion

Google "world sweeper forum"

Good luck, Phil


----------

